# Anyone Familiar With The Segel Two Goat Milking System?



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been been looking around for some time at different milkers and found a quasi-hand/milking machine system:

http://www.segelmade.com/TwoGoatMilkingSystem.html

I'm curious if anyone has ever used this system or one similar to it, and it so, what you think of it. Any critiques, even if you haven't used it, would be great. My biggest concern is that I have heard it is better for the goats teats if a pulsating machine is used rather than one that has constant suction...which this looks to be. Thanks.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Honesty you can make one(for one goat) with a pulsator for just a bit more or the same. Hunt eBay for some surge buckets.







This is the cheapest I have found a vacuum. I wouldn't risk my girls teats. www.partsdeptonline.com has the cheapest parts I have ever found.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I appreciate the link. I've never owned a milking machine, so I don't know all the parts I need. I have a basic idea, but I would have to really look into it more if I were going to buy all the parts and put it together myself. I did notice that the price of that Segel seemed a bit much, but I was more curious about whether the concept of it was sound or not. Sounds like you wouldn't risk it. I'm leaning that way too.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If you do go the rout of making your own This and This are great tutorials to help.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm with xymenah on this one, the issue is the constant suction, there's no relief on the teat. Sorry if this boarders on TMI but I think any women who has breastfed their own children and used a manual pump with constant suction can tell you how bad this hurts! Been there, done that, wouldn't wish it upon ANYONE, not even my goats. :laugh:

A machine with a pulsator is a must for long term milking.


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

shibby7 said:


> I'm with xymenah on this one, the issue is the constant suction, there's no relief on the teat. Sorry if this boarders on TMI but I think any women who has breastfed their own children and used a manual pump with constant suction can tell you how bad this hurts! Been there, done that, wouldn't wish it upon ANYONE, not even my goats. :laugh:
> 
> A machine with a pulsator is a must for long term milking.


Yes yes yes yes yes! Hurrrts.

I wouldn't use a constant suction. It can damage the tissue and lead to less milk production. Use a pulsar. Your four feets will thank you.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

xymenah, thanks so much for the links.


----------

